# ? about my perculas..



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got a new pair of True Perculas for my tank, they seem fine but tonight they were sticking just to the very top of the tank, and jumping into the lid a few times, i was just wondering what would make them do that? I can't imagine smacking into the lid is very good for them, but my temps perfect and all my water levels are good


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Clowns don't seem the type to jump to me. Usually if a fish were sticking to the top, it would indicate little oxygen. Is there any way you can post all the water stats just to make sure?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Agreed, posting stats would be best...
I also had a pair of clowns (8 and 6 year old) that would do the same, though nothing was really wrong with the tank, or them. They always seemed to roam around and stick to certain areas for the longest time.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Well the Blenny i have in there doesn't seem to have any problems, and during the day the clowns make they're home around a large coral they think is an anemnome at the bottom of the tank, its only at night that they stick up at the top.. and I'm new to aquariums, what do you mean post my water stats?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Water stats means PH, Hardness, Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, Temperature, Salinity, etc.
Get a Saltwater Master Test Kit from any pet shop.

Do you have a light on the tank? Some fish get scared if you turn off the light and it gets dark suddenly. Although they should mellow out in a few minutes to a few hours.

Also what size is the tank? If it is large enough, they might like an anenome.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

My True Percs do that at night as well....well minus the jumping. They stick to the very top edge of the tank. I think they just sleep like that. Sometimes they'll sleep vertical to the glass, but usually they are up top. During the day they stick to 1 place, but more mid-tank places.

Posting your water parameters won't hurt, but I think they are fine.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh duh, my bad, yeah no my water is all fine, i just did a change out today cause the nitrate was getting up and it was time anyways.. I do have a light, and moonlights too, the only time its all off is in the morning while i'm at work, till the timer turns on. And even tho its only a 24 Gal.. i decided to put a sebea anenomie in there beacause they were using my flower pot coral and killing it.. oh and yeah it seems everyones saying thats just how they sleep, it just seemed pretty odd to me


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

My clownfish do something similar at night too, but also minus the jumping


----------

